# Vergleich, was besser?



## XenoX (2. Mai 2007)

Hi, bin neu hier! Hi erstmal an alle!

Edit:Ich weiÃ fragen echt viele! aber ... ich weiÃ nix aber... kÃ¶nnt ihr mir helfen! ich stell ja wenigstens fragen z.B. wegen den Rahmen! also bitte lesen

Ich hab mal ne frage, ich will mir nen BMX kaufen!
Hab mich hier schon bissel durchgelesen!
Und bissel was gelernt!!!

Jetzt hab ich 2. Modelle gefunden die ich ganz gut finde!
Siehe unten!

Beim zweiten also den WETHEPEOPLE ist der Rahmen nur 19,5"
ist das nicht zu klein? Ich bin 1,83m groÃ!
Noch als zusatz info Will so bissel street und funbox fahren!

Hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir helfen!
1. Was ist besser?!
2. Was aktueller?!
u.sw.

Danke schonmal
MfG
XenoX

FELT Chasm 			- 349.00 â¬  

- Frame: Felt "Sheriff" Design, Chromoly Top & Downtube
- Toptube length: 20.5"
- Fork: Chromoly
- Bar: Felt Wheelie Bar
- Headset: Fuh Cup
- Crank: Chromoly, 175mm
- Bottom Bracket: Mid-BB
- Sprocket: Felt 33T to 12T Driver
- Chain: KMC Z410
- Front Wheel: Alex F22 Rim, black 36H, 14mm
- Rear Wheel: Alex F22 Rim, black 48H, Cassette Hub 14mm
- Tire: front Felt SlipNot 20"x2.25, rear 20"x2.0
- Brake System: Tektro
- Pegs: 1 Pair



--------------------------------

WETHEPEOPLE Bold	- 324.95 â¬  

- Rahmen: 19.5" Oberrohr-LÃ¤nge, 4130-Cro-Mo Unterrohr
- Gabel: 4130-Cro-Mo Gabelschaft
- 3-teilige Hohl-Kurbel, US-BB
- 36er Kettenblatt und hinten 13er Ritzel
- Rotor
- U-Brake vorne und hinten
- Laufrad vorne: 36 Loch mit 14mm Cro-Mo Achse, CNC-Alu-NabengehÃ¤use
- Laufrad hinten: 48 Loch mit 14mm Cro-Mo
Achse, CNC-Alu-NabengehÃ¤use
- wethepeople Defcon Griffe
- neues Slim Seat Design
- 1 Paar Pegs - wahlweise fÃ¼r Linke oder rechte Seite
- Gewicht (ohne Pegs): 13,37 kg


*Edit:*
P.s.:
Die angebote Preise und Auflistungen sind Ã¼brigens von parano-garage.de


----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2007)

Eastern Metalhead. Hässlich wie die Nacht, aber wenigstens ist der Rahmen komplett aus Cromo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACE6 (3. Mai 2007)

wenn du noch etwas Geld drauf legst bekommste was besseres z.B: das Stolen Heist für 399  http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=849 oder ein Addict ... die haben voll Cromo-Rahmen und bessere Ausstattung.  

Gruss ACE6


----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

Ihr würdet also keins von beiden empfehlen?
Bin der fachsprache noch nicht ganz mächtig bzw. den Fach english!
hat das Stolen Heist 2007 eine 3 Teilige Kurbel?


----------



## Spezialistz (3. Mai 2007)

die haben mittlerweile alle 3-teilige.


----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

und was haltet ihr von volume black sheep?
oder vom wethepeople addict?


----------



## ACE6 (3. Mai 2007)

naja, ich würde dir min. zu einem 20,5" raten und ja, nimm das Stolen ist leicht und soll echt gut sein, ich hab ein Addict und bin bis jetzt Zufrieden. Aber wenn du es nicht eilig hast dann schau da mal unter www.bmx-forum.de und www.bmxboard.de vieleicht hilft dir das weiter. 

Gruss ACE6

Hoffe ich konnte Helfen


----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2007)

20.5 passt bei deiner Größe schon, auch wenn letztendlich der Geschmack entscheidet. Im BMXBoard zerreißen sie dich, wenn du damit anfängst.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. Mai 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Im BMXBoard zerreißen sie dich, wenn du damit anfängst.



hahahahahaha 
Ja, das stimmt.


----------



## Sele666 (3. Mai 2007)

ich würd dir nen eastern element empfehlen...

100 % cromo an rahmen gabel lenker kurbel...

25/9 er übersetzung mit cassettennabe

schön

gute geo


----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

Thx für die Zahlreichen hilfestellungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. Mai 2007)

ich fasse zusammen:
in frage kommen bis jetzt das
-eastern element
-WTP addict
-stolen heist

denke taugen alle 3 gut! das stolen gefällt mir aber besonders gut, auch bei dem preis!
nochma als kleine anmerkung für den neuling: rahmen sollten immer voll chromo sein, da chromo 1. stabiler ist und 2. leicher...


----------



## XenoX (4. Mai 2007)

Werd mir warscheinlich das Teuerste Model von den 3 Holen!
WTP addict!
Und das mit den rahmen aus chromo war mir auch bekannt durch das tutorial!


----------



## Domas (5. Mai 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> Und das mit den rahmen aus chromo war mir auch bekannt durch das tutorial!



seeeeeehr löblich!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (8. Mai 2007)

hol dir lieber das eastern. bekommste schon ab 390 musst nur bisschen suchen und halt noch bis ende mai warten weil die grad in deutschland ausverkauft sind...is aber auf jeden fall schon mal leichter als das wethepeople und nur weils n rotot hat...linear slic kostet 9â¬... dann biste bei nem schÃ¶neren und leichteren gutem einsteiger bike


----------



## XenoX (8. Mai 2007)

wo gibt es das ab 390â¬


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (9. Mai 2007)

www.mtb-parts.com könntest du es versuchen.. einfach e mail adden und fragen.. bekommst du auch gleich nen linear slic dran verbaut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (9. Mai 2007)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> www.mtb-parts.com könntest du es versuchen.. einfach e mail adden und fragen.. bekommst du auch gleich nen linear slic dran verbaut ;-)


Hier Kostet es 419
genau so wie bei parano-garage.de/


----------



## Bernie123456789 (14. Mai 2007)

ja einfach mal nett fragen ob dies dir billiger machen oder hier...http://www.seaside-cycles-online.de/products_new.php?osCsid=bf796b19be87c624049ec4ab8e29a785

wenn du dich mal selbst bemüht hättest und bei google "eastern bikes element" eingegeben hättest und schön alles durchgeklickt hättest wärst du beim ersten eintrag auf der 2. seite fündig geworden


----------



## WaldChiller (14. Mai 2007)

Bei Oldschool Bmx hat man kürzlich ein Stolen Five-O Komplettbike bekommen mit Sun BFR und sonst nur Stolen team parts sogar die Team Crank is dabei für nur 500 Euro war aber limitierte Spezialaktion.


----------

